# *sigh*



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

Yesterday was day 150 for Raven, she has no udder, she has her ligs, and she hasn't dropped. So unless she's one to do everything really fast, I don't think she's pregnant by the first buck :mecry: :tears: :GAAH: 

Oh well, I guess Caesar babies will still be nice


----------



## morganslil1 (Nov 13, 2007)

One things for sure these girls love keep you waiting and wondering.When would ravens next due date be?


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

March 13, but I'm still hoping she'll drop a bomb on me and kid in the next five days


----------



## sparks879 (Oct 17, 2007)

who would she have been bred to now if she had settled. From the sounds of it she didn;t if she came into heat three weeks later and judging by your next due date she did. Then she more then likely will kid then. 
Ceaser is my favorite of your bucks. 
beth


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

Here is the dam of the first buck she was bred to: http://shadylawnfarmgoats.com/zap.htm The sire of the buck was Premier Sire this year.

I was just hoping that there might have been just a little chance that she could have been pregnant by the first buck. If she had been pregnant by the first buck I was going to keep a buck out of her. :wink:


----------



## morganslil1 (Nov 13, 2007)

Very nice hopefully she will have a nice surprise for you in the next 5 days.


----------



## morganslil1 (Nov 13, 2007)

Sarah Caesar is quiet handsome.


----------



## sparks879 (Oct 17, 2007)

Nice doe, really nice doe. But i still like ceaser too. I bet you will get some nice kids out of him.
beth


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

Thanks, Caesar is my baby, he's soooooooo sweet. Raven's a big goof  She walks around the barn giving me back rubs and licking my hands. I was hoping Raven would be pregnant by the first buck so that I could keep an unrelated buck(I'm keeping a bunch of Caesar's daughters) guess I'll have to start buck shopping


----------



## Dover Farms (Oct 16, 2007)

Sorry that she hasn't kidded yet, but there is still some hope.  If not, like you said...Caesar babies will still be nice!  And yeah, goat shopping is ALWAYS fun!  :lol:

So, where were you thinking about getting your next buck anyways? I think there was someone you were talking about, but I can't remember. Please refresh my memory! :roll: :lol:


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

I'm not sure yet, I was hoping to get one from Tempo, but the two does I liked the best, one aborted and the other had twin does  I'll have to talk to my mom, but I'm thinking maybe Shady Lawn


----------



## Dover Farms (Oct 16, 2007)

Does Tempo have a website? What about Autumn Acres? Or does she not have the lines you are looking for? Shady Lawn is nice! They have really pretty does.


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

You could buy Mary Jane bred lol. Shady Lawn has some nice goats, I like Classy Doll and Southern Belle alot. I also really like Tenley :greengrin:


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

Jacque, yep, Tempo just got a website, I saw it advertised in UCN, its http://www.ruhigestelle.com I thought about Autumn-Acres but I'd really like to buy from a herd that's on official test so that I can compare BF, protein and milk production. I don't really like to rely on just barn records.

Chelsey, I really like Tenley too  My favs are Big Star, Peggy and Dharma


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

Oh, and I'd love to get Mary Jane, but I can't really add another adult doe right now and I don't have the money :sigh:


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

Ohj I really really like Peggy, I must have missed her :roll:


----------



## sparks879 (Oct 17, 2007)

who had you picked a buck out of from the tempo herd. I have a couple that i really like. And of course a few alpines as well. They have two half sisters to one of my bucks who look awsome!
beth


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

I can't find any links on the Tempo site... Where are they?


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

I didn't have any reservations of course but the two does I liked the most were Mia and Elinor.


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

You have to click download herd list toward the top of the page below the site name to see all their animals.


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

I did click on it but it didn't look like it did anything. But it finally loaded =) They have some REALLY nice goats IMO. I like their Saanens alot. Of their Alpine does I really liked Tokay and Varaq. And the LM's I love Mia and Nardia they are all nice though!


----------



## sparks879 (Oct 17, 2007)

I don't know what you can afford...but i really like suryah, like to see a little more fore udder extension but she is very uphill, she has tremendous length from hips to pins has a wide flat rump is very uphill nice sized teats, nice smooth shoulders a long neck and a pretty head. I love the black and white color as well. I hate to buy on color and for the most part i don't but in the show ring that black and white just commands attention.
I really like Jaime too, she is young and still has a lot of maturing to do but she definatly has a presense about her that says look at me. a very graceful doe. 
I like these two does better then a lot of the shady lawn sr. does.
beth


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

Well it said on the sales list that Surya was kept dry and I'm really not a fan of Jaimie, she really doesn't have the milk, and there's just soemthing about her that I don't like, but I can't quite put my finger on it(and its not that she's CAE positive)


----------

